# EIT Certificate in VA



## Civangineer (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if the state of Virginia issues a certificate or some sort of letter with your EIT number? I have seen others, in different states, indicate on their resume that they're an EIT the following way; STATE Engineer in Training Number ET123456. The only number that I have is the NCEES ID on my Results Notice. I need to know if anyone's in the same boat as me and whether I should contact my state board for my EIT certificate/ number. Also, is it appropriate to write the EIT title right after your name on your resume just as a PE would do (ie, John Doe, EIT) or do you need to specify in what branch of engineering you have obtained your EIT certification (ie, Civil Engineer, EIT)?

Thanks


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 29, 2012)

I passed the FE test in Ohio and they do not issue a number.

I just put on my resume that I passed.


----------



## wvgirl14 (May 29, 2012)

Yes, they do. You can get a request form and I think it is like $30-$35 dollars and $5 for additional copies. They will not automatically send you one. Also on the form will have a passing score. http://www.dpor.virg...certreqform.cfm As for how it is put on your resume well that's up to you. I know where I work I put E.I. after my name. I have also seen resume that come in here various ways. I definitely would put it on there in some form, because that is something we like to see. If you don't want the proof from the board you can email them and ask for your number. I did and they sent me my number, but then I also needed proof later on so I sent for a copy of the certified form.


----------



## Civangineer (May 29, 2012)

Thanks wvgirl14. When I first contacted DPOR about it they said they don't give out anything and basically gave me misleading information. However, after contacting them a second time and speaking with a different person I was able to get some useful information for obtaining a letter from DPOR that would verifymy EIT designation.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## wvgirl14 (May 29, 2012)

Your welcome. Glad you were able to get proof.


----------

